# CPT CODE(s) FOR MIDWIFE HOME DELIVERY??



## Stephanie39 (Jun 24, 2010)

If the patient delivers at home with a midwife, is there any CPT code(s) that payors will cover this with? The patient has had routine checks with the midwife instead of the physician, and is planning on a water birth at home.  So far insurance is not wanting to cover based on routine delivery codes. 
OB/GYN is not my specialty....can anyone help?


----------



## sugihara (Sep 22, 2010)

This is the only billing we do--home births with midwives.  Most insurance companies will pay for midwifery services, the others will usually pay upon pre-authorization (we do a LOT of pre-authorizations). Use the standard maternity codes for mom, 59400 with V22.0 or V22.1. Initial newborn care o/s hospital is 99461 with dx code V30.2.  The only difference will be that there is no facility fee.

~Kelli Sugihara
Midwife Billing & Business, LLC


----------

